# Cory problems



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I just don't get it. A while back I had a cory who developed what looked like pop eye. One of his eyes was bulging and had a white film around it. I treated with meds and a week later he died.

Before that, I had a different group of corys of which two died suddenly and mysteriously.

Now, one of my Corys has both his eyes bulging a bit, he is breathing fast and won't eat. Unfortunately I've come to the conclusion that I will probably lose him. What I don't understand is why just this one? Why are all of my other fish doing excellent, and this single cory is having problems? It's the case every time I lose a cory: just one goes. Maybe my tank just isn't suitable for Cors or I need a more hardy breed like albino.

Am: 0, nitrite: 0, nitrate: 5ppm

I think because in Arizona we have very hard water, maybe my ph is unacceptable, at 8.2 but again, all the others are fine including the other corys.

Appreciate any feedback.

Edit: I may have figured it out. I think my mollies are bullying. I've watched this go on for months. The mollies will bully my glo tetras, neons, cats, and each other. They're not stupid enough to mess with the two sharks, who are actually kind to all the other fish in the tank still. That's amazing to me but that's a different story altogether. Anyways, I think maybe the cat is suffering from stress induced illness from the mollies. I've watched the Dalmatian chase him through the tank and I've stopped it several times, but I can't be at my tank all the time. Maybe when the 20 is done cycling, it'll be the mollies moving instead of the cats.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It may be stress related for sure. Most Corys sit on the bottom and just hang out there for periods. If they have too much activity around them they can stress out. Most of mine go hide in my plants until it is time to eat. I have had trouble with them before.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, all if my other fish are very docile and calm. The sharks each stay in their own respective caves, except for the occasional dart across the tank bit that's rare. Only thing I can think is that the super hyperactive mollies are creating too much chaos. I hope he can hang tough for a couple weeks until I can move the mollies to the 20 gallon, but he appears to have declined quickly over the last 24-48 hours. Maybe I should keep one side of the tank dark...


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

So now both of the adult cories are breathing fast, and darting to the top for air. Water chems still optimal. Not sure what's happening. Still no signs of physical problems.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Corys darting to the surface doesn't mean anything I don't think. Mine do it all the time and this particular group I have had for over 2yrs.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I also had problems with Cory julii. I had about 100 Aphyosemion gardneri in the size of 1/3 inches added to them. But they have grown quickly and I have not watched. Then I had the first dead catfish. More to come. The A.gardneri were 1/2 inches, but they have the catfish constantly disturbed. This can not be done. But the two black molly alone? These are very large?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

The mollies are about 2.5 inches or so. They very active, swimming all over the tank, and stealing food when it hits the tank floor that is meant for the cats. I think they're either very stressed or starving, or both. I have my 20g fishless cycling currently but it won't be ready for probably another week or week and a half. I really hate to watch this happen to my cats but I can't see any signs of illness. Water oxygen can't be low as the temp is at 76 and I have a lot of surface agitation. Last nightie cat was sitting on the bottom but seemed to have a problem keeping himself in one specific spot, seemed like the water current was moving him (very tiny amounts) and they're usually pretty solid on the bottom of the tank. 

On an a different note, if these mollies are causing so many problems, what the heck am I going to put with them in the 20 gal? More mollies?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cory want their peace and quiet. Particularly sensitive species. C. paleatus withstand more stress. You can see if they feel comfortable. At the dorsal fin. when it is stretched, then it is good. If at her, then something is not right.
If is often gone to the surface, is not correct something. Water pollution.
Since then I have only Dwarfrasbora and Epiplatys annulatus with it. Very small fish. I need a filter before the pump.
You think if the mollies are engaged with each other, it gets better. It is possible, but not certain.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

They seem to be doing better today. They're eating and moving around, although still hiding for the most part which is typical of cories I believe. I'll be leaving the tank lights off today and maybe even until my other tank is through cycling. It's get enough ambient light from a covered window so I think that will keep them less stressed until I can move the mollies. After 4 days, the 20 is showing slight levels of nitrite so it shouldn't be much longer


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not so sure Corys going to the surface means anything bad. It is assumed by many aquarists that this is so, but I have read many places that people's Corys do it. Not sure how it can be called anything other than normal with so many saying their Corys do it? How does anyone really know?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I know it's normal. Just trying to diagnose they're issues. Seems to all be stress related


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Best way to soothe a stressed Cory??

I moved my 4 cories from the 55 to the 20. All the other cories are doing fine. This one seemed like he was ok, but every once in a while I look in the tank and he's on his side on the bottom. Turn the lights on, or tap the glass or something to disturb him and he rights himself and sits fine. Earlier he darted to the surface and on the way down for sucked against the intake tube. I freed him but he keeps ending up on his side. He seems to have 0 energy for the most part, barely twitching across the sand. WTH is going on?? Still no physical signs of disease. I added some stress coat to the water after the move bit I can't figure this out. I really don't want to lose him bit I get the feeling he might go overnight.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unfortunately I came home tonight to the one mellini Cory dead. All others appear to be doing "swimmingly", lol. Just thought I'd update with the loss. Kind of a bummer. Anyways, the tank is doing great. Lots of action and playfulness. I love a good catfish tank.


----------

